# Can anyone identify this fish



## sowmya741 (May 12, 2013)

Can anyone identify this fish.This fish has vertical black stripes like tiger barbs and loach shaped body but no barbels. 

What species is this and compatibility with other fishes. what is the temperament and diet of this fish. Thanks for your time:thumb-up:

here is the link.

]Aquarium Gallery - 140520131909-001







[/url]


----------



## sowmya741 (May 12, 2013)

sowmya741 said:


> Can anyone identify this fish.This fish has vertical black stripes like tiger barbs and loach shaped body but no barbels.
> 
> What species is this and compatibility with other fishes. what is the temperament and diet of this fish. Thanks for your time:thumb-up:
> 
> ...


Come on people. 61 views and not even a single answer. i am desperate to know this fish cos just now it killed one of fancy guppies. Please it is very urgent. I dont know what species are these fish.. Please answer ASAP


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Clown barb! The one in back does not look healthy.


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Hello, your picture you posted with your question is a little fuzzy, does your fish look like this?











If so then i certainly agree with coralbandit

Here is some info on the clown barb:

The clown barb is a very active, medium-size, elegant species that should be kept with similar-size species that also prefers warmer water. It should be kept in a large aquarium (50 gallons or more) that is densely planted on the sides and in the back with clumps of plants, such as Myriophyllum or other similar bushy type plants, either live or artificial. (Note: Although the clown barb is not a strict vegetarian, it will decimate any soft plants. If live plants are desired, use hornwort, Java fern or tape grasses, such as Vallisneria.) Provide plenty of hiding places in the form of rocks, driftwood or PVC piping.

Like most barbs, the clown barb is considered omnivorous and will eat just about anything that fits into its mouth. Feed it a varied diet that consists of vegetable-based flake, freeze-dried and frozen foods, supplemented with small live foods, such as bloodworms, glass worms, brine shrimp, Tubifex worms and Daphnia. If a small amount of vegetable matter is not provided (i.e., parboiled lettuce, zucchini), it may nibble on any live plants in the aquarium.

This species is easy to spawn as long as both sexes have been well conditioned and the male is mature enough (males mature after a year and a half or more). Separate the sexes and feed heavily for four weeks prior to spawning. Males tend to be brighter in color than females, and somewhat slimmer. The parents will scatter their tiny eggs among the plants. Remove the parents to a separate aquarium after spawning because they are noted egg stealers, and it is easier to remove them than to pick out the many tiny eggs.


----------



## sowmya741 (May 12, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Clown barb! The one in back does not look healthy.


Hey, Thank you very much for identifying the fish... clown barb... Ha.. The culprit who killed my fancy guppy.. 

Do you say the fish on back looks unhealthy, because of its eyes.. If yes,LOL. Sorry i couldnt help but giggle. It is the flash of my camera. Otherwise the fish is very active and eats regularly..

Thank you very much for the answer and helping me out.. Have a nice day


----------



## sowmya741 (May 12, 2013)

SusquehannaDriftwood said:


> Hello, your picture you posted with your question is a little fuzzy, does your fish look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Thank you very much for identifying the species and yes indeed my fishes look like same as the image that you have posted.

I really appreciate you helping me out with identification and the vast information you have provided about the fish.I have placed these barbs in 58 G tank. 

Could you help me out with some more info. such as 
1.is it ok if i have Anubias and java moss for the fish.
2.If i use PVC pipe, is it ok if i close one end of the pipe to create a feeling of cave or do i just leave both sides open.
3. I have been feeding them mosquito larvae, blood worms and pellets. But yesterday night the barb killed one of my fancy guppies. Do you want me to put a divider for this barb.

I have two of them and i am not sure about the gender. But both look similar in shape and size. and one fish is very aggressive compared to the other gentle fish and aggressive one has deep red appearance around the gills. Do you think the aggressive one could be the male. Anyway thank you very much for your time.Thousand thanks


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey it is Clown Barb according to me ....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

One in back looks to have slightly sunken belly,and arched back,clamped fins(kind of hollow looking).I'll guess that it is the one being bullied? Possibly that is all it is,but keep close eye on that one in particular.
How old is your tank and is it cycled?The red around gills is a symptom of possible ammonia poisoning?.Or even gill flukes?Possibly just coloring though?


----------

